# Massive Mineral Mix



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Massive Mineral Mix
www.Massivemineral.com

If you are using mineral mix’s to attract deer did you know it actually is good for them and that they are attracted to it at certain times of the year? I have only personally tried four different types of mineral mix’s and have to say Massive Mineral Mix has gotten me more action than the 3 others and one of the remaining 3 was decent. The other two weren’t so great and were actually major brands. 
Now given, you may find different results in different areas where you hunt and even find differences in different regions of your state as well. But here in south east and north central Michigan I found this on trail cams to bring the deer in.
During times of antler and fawn growth you will find your MMM to be hit more often than in times when other needed minerals and nutrients can be found throughout the woods. Also, the key is to build mineral stations so deer know where to come when they are need of these. To learn more go to MMM’s website or read other websites on deer and their need for nutrients and minerals throughout the year.
Massive Mineral Mix is not only a selected blend of key trace minerals and nutrients it also has a classified blend of natural flavors and ingredients that deer cannot resist. This has been proven through my trail cam test and video found on MMM’s website. After putting MMM down within in just a few hours a large buck I had never seen showed up also, the biggest group of does showed up that I had gotten pics of at one time in this area. Other critters seem to like this I had two families of raccoons and even a coyote come through to check it out. I had more activity on my camera during these 3 days then I had with just putting out corn.
So, to start your mineral station today so, next year you are seeing bigger antlers and bigger and healthier deer next year. You are not only benefiting yourself hunt next year but you are also helping produce better deer in your area.
For more information go to www.massivemineral.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

